# *** Donations Needed ***



## Jenn (Mar 6, 2005)

Hello everyone. 

I'm typing this up for Scott and the other admins, because I can probably explain it better.

I'm sure you've noticed the problems that are going on with the board. Crashing, slowness, etc. and they moved the site to a new server which was short-lived due to something extremely silly, blah blah blah.

I have come up with a solution to this problem. 

I am going to purchase a server, and rental space in a high-speed internet service provider's office. My friend building the server tells me that it will run your board without a problem (not even close to touching the true capacity). I am paying for the server ($500 out-of-my-pocket) and I will run my site on it as well as Puritanboard. The server will only be used to host my site, and yours (for the time being). I am asking $40/month as a fee for hosting your site. Scott is paying $30/month now, and the board keeps crashing, and Rosehosting is slightly un-helpful is rectifying the problem.

So, long and short of it is, to keep your site running smoothly without problems, crashing, loss of data, etc. it is going to cost $40/month. Scott and the others do not have $40/month on their own, so they need YOUR help.

This board has 668 members. If a third of you donate $2, it will MORE than cover an entire year of hosting from me.

Please see Scott Bushey for details on how to donate to the "hosting fund". 

If you have questions about this, you can u2u me.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2005)

Just an FYI, after paying what we have had to pay over the last 5 months (up and down, server costs, etc) we have $170 in our "pot" right now, and Rose just took $30 of that, so we are left with $140. If we can get a few donations in to cover the year, that would be most helpful. Scott is getting a refund from a server we tried, so until that comes back in I can't count that money. In any case here is what we need:

$40 a month times 12 is $480 a year. 
Minus January, Feb. and March -$120
That means we need $360
Plus domain registration is $100
Total for this year is $460
We have $140
That means we need $320.

7 people donate $50
or 14 people donate $25 is more reasonable.

Can we do this in the next two weeks and be set?


----------



## Jenn (Mar 6, 2005)

WHOA, who are you guys doing domain registration for $100?????? www.godaddy.com is $7.95 a year per domain!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2005)

I know we need to change that!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 6, 2005)

it's EASY..... godaddy.com I believe transfers the domain automatically! You can transfer it before renewal too, look into it!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 6, 2005)

Why are you guys paying that much ?






I use CrossSpot.com - they're only $50 for the YEAR, 20GB transfer per month (I don't know how much PB does), 1 GB of space and they have some other plans that are pretty decent. Servers don't crash and customer service is excellent.

Also, if you have issues with GoDaddy.com's superbowl commercial (with the girl mimicking the 'wardrobe malfunction'), I'd recommend you to joker.com over in the UK. 

If you head to crossspot, use my site as the referral


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 6, 2005)

The problem is the resource usage from the board. Getting enough storage and bandwith is no problem. Everyplace we have been has given us that. The problem is that the board is inoperable on a shared server (which is what almost every host has). Trust me. We have been through like 7. Everyone has come on recommendation - every one has had good ratings in host rankings. And every one has had problems.

One solution is a dedicated server, but that is both overkill and way expensive (like a few hundred A MONTH). So this is a perfect solution.


----------



## pastorway (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok. Thanks for the info, Fred.

Josh - I'll shrink my sig.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok Scott, where do I send my donation?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 7, 2005)

Adam - here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool, done!


----------



## Jenn (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The problem is the resource usage from the board. Getting enough storage and bandwith is no problem. Everyplace we have been has given us that. The problem is that the board is inoperable on a shared server (which is what almost every host has). Trust me. We have been through like 7. Everyone has come on recommendation - every one has had good ratings in host rankings. And every one has had problems.
> 
> One solution is a dedicated server, but that is both overkill and way expensive (like a few hundred A MONTH). So this is a perfect solution.



Exactly. Perfect for me (I've been wanting my own server), and perfect for you (as essentially it is dedicated to you, although my site is on it as well, I don't need nearly the capacity you guys do, plus it's cheap compared to what you would pay). 

A shared server through a normal hosting company, there can be up to 200 sites on ONE. (size depending of course). Through my "hosting", there will be TWO. (Max of 4, I may pick up another site in the future).


----------



## blhowes (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 7 people donate $50
> or 14 people donate $25 is more reasonable.
> 
> Can we do this in the next two weeks and be set?



[puritanboard-a-thon operator]
Ok, folks. We have one more donation for $25 in the mail from somebody in Framingham, Massachusetts. The phones are ringing off the hooks. Keep those donations coming in. Its for a worthy cause.
[/puritanboard-a-thon operator]

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Jenn (Mar 7, 2005)

Just as an FYI for you guys, I have ordered the parts tonight. Will come in a few weeks, then I have to spend a whole day building it w/ my friend. It cost me a little more than I thought ($800, not $500). But hopefully by mid-April it will be completely ready to go. If the parts come in sooner, then it will get built sooner.

By the way, this server has dual hard drives that mirror each other (they each have the same information on them, and if one craps out, the other takes over). Very nice.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 7, 2005)

We have $240 in - $100 is going to Rosehosting for the next two months, thus, $140 left once we get on Jenn's computer system.

Let's just bring in a huge in-flow and call it a day!

Keep those phones ringing. Otherwise, we have to depend on Jerry Lewis....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 7, 2005)

Just gave donations for the 3 Puritan Writings discs and Mp3 Westminster disc. I just love this place.
Ordered your Covenant Theology also Matt. Will look forward to reading it. 
Thanks Matt.
For Christ Crown and Covenant, Randy


----------



## blhowes (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Keep those phones ringing. Otherwise, we have to depend on Jerry Lewis....


 Have we reached our goal yet?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2005)

Not yet. Our goal is $205.53 still.

Keep it coming!!


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 14, 2005)

How we coming on donations. Do I need to start canvasing the neighborhood for funds 
or are we almost there?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 14, 2005)

Once I have our new employment settled and started I will contribute more as often as possible!


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you have to have PAYPAL acct in order to use the credit card donation link? I attempted to use my debit card and was refused even though it worked later that day. Any one else have this trouble and if so how to fix?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 18, 2005)

Goal Reached!

We have enough donations for the rest of this year.

Well done all!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 18, 2005)

Amen. Thank you everyone!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Goal Reached!
> 
> We have enough donations for the rest of this year.
> ...


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 18, 2005)

Wonderful


----------



## daveb (Mar 19, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 21, 2005)

Cool Beans!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2005)

*We thought We had Enough, but....*

Everyone,

I had based donations on $30 a month. We have enough for that. However, I just got a bill yesterday for $50 a month. I was taken back. Scott cleared it up for me though - we have 1 Gig of burstable memoryn now, not 256. $30 a month is for 256. We need the 1 gig plan or the board crashes. 

So, for 12 months we are $20 short. Or, in other words, we still need $200 for the remainder of the year.

If anyone feels particularly generous, 

Donations are STILL needed.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 17, 2005)

Have we gotten any closer?

blade


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 25, 2005)

Can I give toward next year? Where do I send the check?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rich Barcellos_
> Can I give toward next year? Where do I send the check?



Thanks Rich!
Here's a link that has the information:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9710


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 31, 2005)

i did buy a tee shirt for 29$ here.

here is my current form letter for contribution solictations
it is my explanation of why i didn't send more 



> why did i donate to the last good cause that emailed me?
> i just email this reply to a strongly worded letter saying that i didn't donate to a cause that i ought to have.
> i probably get an email per week, mostly groups that have read my blog and appeal to my faith for money, this group is a little closer than that being as i joined the group.
> but it is one voice out of a cacophony that i hear from on a weekly basis.
> ...


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe I missed something obvious. I want to make a PayPal Donation to this board. What EMAIL to it direct it to?


Brian


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 9, 2005)

http://www.puritanboard.com/Support.htm


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 20, 2005)

How is the PB doing on funds right now?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 20, 2005)

We have enough for the rest of the year (about $240). After that, we'll be peddling the monkey and the tin cup. 

I appreciate you asking brother.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys...I just noticed this thread...

If there is an ongoing need here...before I went into the ministry full time I owned (and continue to own) and Internet development and hosting company (http://www.webproclaim.com).

I have an infrastructure that is more than capable of hosting an app like this and it would be my pleasure to host puritanboard.com for free.


----------



## brymaes (Aug 27, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, I think that Rich is hosting it now.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 27, 2007)

The board has been a blessing to me. I just contributed $25. I wish it could be more.


----------



## WarrenInSC (Feb 12, 2009)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Adam - here:
> 
> The Puritanboard - Discuss the Lord Jesus Christ and Reformed Theology Online



Do you need to have some paypal account for the donation to go through? I got told it wouldn't take and told me to check with my card account before trying again later.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow. This has to be a world record for a bumped thread. I'm unsticking this thread. Paypal takes different forms and I don't have control over that. I'm uncomfortable asking for support so if it doesn't work then don't sweat it.


----------

